
Misconfigured datastore services abound in the cloud - blackholesRhot
https://medium.com/qadium/misconfigured-datastore-services-abound-in-the-cloud-dba68260dc58
======
blackholesRhot
Google Cloud and Microsoft Azure tutorials default to insecure datastore
configurations; AWS, Rackspace and SoftLayer are better

